# Cedet and Emacs import Makefile project



## Alikin (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all,
I am desperately trying to import a c++ project with an already made Makefile (using a custom build system) into Emacs and ede project management in order to use Emacs as an IDE. 

I can create a project and link it to my original Makefile and I am not able to browse project files and set targets that are defined in the Makefile. This does not seem to be the right way to import (load) a Makefile c++ project.

Can someone help me with the steps to take to accomplish this? Is there an example somewhere? 

Thanks,
A.


----------

